# So, the Wii gets a very interesting game.



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

The game's code name is Epic Mickey, and I get this Coraline and Nightmare Before Christmas vibe to it.
Here are some of the concept art:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

o.0 i thought Mickey was supposed to me happy and magical..


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Look's like a HORRIBLE game to me.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> o.0 i thought Mickey was supposed to me happy and magical..








Are you sure about that?

@Rockman: Howso? It's only the concept art.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O
so everything i thought i knew about Mickey was a lie!?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Runaway Brain Mickey should be a boss in Kingdom Hearts 3 ... That would be very interesting ...


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.
You get two sides. The fun, colorful and cheerful side, then the darkside >


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But.. but.. but.. i dont want the darkside D:


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't buy the game


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

By "HORRIBLE" I meant scary.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt buy it anyways.
im just sayingg what happened to happy mickey!?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy crap.
That looks amazing!
and it's from the same people who made Deus Ex.
I am defenitly looking forward to this game. I hope it's not Wii exclusive.


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks awesome.

And I'm guessing Mickey got cookies?


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Kind of creepy.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 29, 2009)

Wh...

Disney is letting this happen? = /

I don't like all this crazy-dark stuff. People these days are under the impression that something's "cool" if it's dark or creepy.

bawwwww.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wtf?
umm I don't know what to say...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks cool, but I have a problem with dark and creepy stuff.
See, it is because I was ALWAYS a Nightmare Before Christmas fan, started when I was three, and now all of the people like it, and most of th eones were the ones who shunned it when I liked it, and I still do.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 29, 2009)

WTF does disney even approve of this?!?!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Wh...
> 
> Disney is letting this happen? = /
> 
> ...


Lawl, it's the same with HD.
People are under the impression that if a game is not in HD, it's crap.
That's why some hate on Wii games. When the Wii gets an exclusive game, some go "Why can't this be on the PS360? It would be better if it was in HD" and when you tell them to go get a Wii, they go "The Wii has no games!"

Anyway, the reason I like it is because Disney rarely does something dark and morbid, and the only thing close enough that I can think of as dark and morbid is Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 29, 2009)

wow.... 
thats pretty scary. 
lol


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 29, 2009)

it gives me the creeps...*goes 2 watch mickey's clubhouse*


----------



## Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> it gives me the creeps...*goes 2 watch mickey's clubhouse*


That gives me the creeps.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 29, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not as creepy as epic mickey


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 29, 2009)

awesome. i think that this game looks awesome. the dark look brings something new to the wii's table.
it would be good if it was multiplatform but if it was a wii exclusive it would be a great game because they would just focus on the wii.


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow... That's one creepy game...


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of the KH stuff is like that....

it reminds me of advance wars going emo.


----------



## -C*- (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow.

So they pretty much underappreciate their own creation by putting it on the Wii?

:U


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Where was that pic of evil mickey from?


----------



## Sky master (Jul 30, 2009)

oh my lord!
that is horrible.
and the micky mouse clubhouse is gay,but i'm not sayying it to HIM!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait of it.
ANd do you know what also looks awesome?
Fragile: Farewell Ruins of the Moon

The title almost brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 30, 2009)

_It's a world of laughter, a world or tears
It's a world of hopes, it's a world of feeeeeeaaaaaar_

Looks awesome anyways.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks messed up, it's like turning The Wiggles into serial killers XD


----------



## Away236 (Jul 30, 2009)

looks interesting


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> That looks messed up, it's like turning The Wiggles into serial killers XD


they were b4 they bcame the wiggles  <_<


----------



## Ze Colonel (Jul 30, 2009)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=91351




			
				GoNintendo said:
			
		

> - use the Wiimote to paint your way through the landscape
> - draw/etch/erase levels as you progress through them
> - story based on old and forgotten Disney characters that are out for revenge against Mickey


----------



## Numner (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks quite lovalely


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=91351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blame them, Mickey is probably one of the few characters actually remembered by most if you don't play Disney games like KH and watch the older movies.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 31, 2009)

Ze Colonel said:
			
		

> http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=91351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 31, 2009)

That looks cool


----------



## Niall (Jul 31, 2009)

That looks quite good.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 31, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> Ze Colonel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thst sounds like a good storyline.
So will we be Mickey? Or one of the other characters? Or maybe we will be an outside force,

OM*G! WHAT IF WE WERE WALT DISNEY?!?!?!


----------



## Away236 (Jul 31, 2009)

yea to be honest with you, i look forward to what this game is gonna turn out to be.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 31, 2009)

It looks like the next Kingdom Hearts-esque game to me... could be worth buying... I want gameplay vids!!!


----------



## Erica (Jul 31, 2009)

*thats epic.
*


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the dark feel of it.
Kinda o:
But that is epic


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 2, 2009)

What the *censored.3.0*?
That's AWESOME.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2009)

So, I just found out that this game is a Wii exclusive.

Let the hate begin.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> So, I just found out that this game is a Wii exclusive.
> 
> Let the hate begin.


Only hate it because those environments deserve to be in HD.

Otherwise, I don't care, really.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 2, 2009)

Erm...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Badass game.


----------

